# Yanmar YM2610 new owner



## bmaverick

Hi from Nashville. 

Got a trade-in on my John Deere 850 Yanmar for the YM2610. Fredricks did a great job on a total restoration and refreshed engine that runs very smooth. The 1-year warranty is another BIG plus. 

Looking for the weather to change to get going this season.


----------



## winston

Congratulations, Fredricks has a good reputation. Bet you will really like the powershift.


----------



## bmaverick

Yes, the power-shift is a bit remarkable. Sort of like my Craftsman DYT-4000 that I converted into a 4500 with a Kohler engine replacement. Both shift in similar fashion. 

Winston, I've followed your comments over the past 3-months on several of the tractor forums before getting the YM2610. You have been very helpful. 

As for Fredricks, the people there are grand, the establishment has more than one location and the backing of a 1-year warranty on the completely restored tractor completed the decision. 

I've read places where the Japan gray tractors were sold "as-is" with no look over to some only having fresh paint with a 60-day warranty. Fredricks goes the extra mile or two ensuring the tractor is a restore and not a repaint. 

After owning the John Deere 850 with the 3T80, the easy replacement was a Yanmar YM2500 or YM2610. The owners manual and shop manuals from John Deere for the 850 as easy to obtain like I had done. So, keeping the YM2610 in good shape is a pleasure. 

There are not many OE manuals for the Japan grays. If one can find the "twin" in a John Deere, manuals, parts and even service tech people are around. This played an important factor overall about getting a Japan gray. Glad I did the homework, I'm very pleased. 

A co-worked joked about my new YM2610. He said a 1982? What are you doing, preparing for the EMP strike with that little diesel? I told him that the Amish still could out-run this tractor with the horse and buggy. 

I hope to get a few more pixs in the tractor registry.


----------



## bmaverick

Well, I have nearly 60 working meter hours on the machine. More like 80 hours since I don't always run it near the 2,200rpm. More like running it around 1500 to 1800. 

Last Friday, I actually visited Fredricks in AL. I picked up a LCM box blade, an adjustable linkage for the left 3pt arm and a fuel meter lens. From my JD850, I saved the cap-n-fuel gauge setup. Just the gauge lens had a crack allowing moisture in there to prevent you from reading in at times. For just $6 I can now easily read the fuel level.


----------

